# Silver Comet Trail



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay, so I am back on the bike after surgery rehab and thinking about a nice long ride...is the Silver Comet Trail worth the trouble to drive an hour to get there? I have no information about it and I know of no one that has even ridden it, so, tell me the real scoop!:thumbsup:


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

dave_gt said:


> Okay, so I am back on the bike after surgery rehab and thinking about a nice long ride...is the Silver Comet Trail worth the trouble to drive an hour to get there? I have no information about it and I know of no one that has even ridden it, so, tell me the real scoop!:thumbsup:


I've been on it twice. Once last summer and again later in the fall. In the summer the first 6 miles from the starting point is packed. It's probably not an issue this time of year.

The path is smooth asphalt about 8 feet wide. Most of it is tree lined (woods) with slight inclines. There a few street crossings in the beginning, but the further out you get the fewer crossings that you will encounter (and less people).

It is excellent for going for a long steady ride.

If you don't want to start at the beginning, there is a bike shop a few miles out that has a large parking lot that is a good spot for launching off. 

http://silvercometdepot.com/


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

But ... where?


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

It's only asphalt on the Cobb County portion. Points west is a slightly rougher concrete surface. I've ridden all of it on the GA side and on the Chief Ladiga to Piedmont, AL. It's a good ride but parts can be pretty secluded. The last time I was out near Cedartown there was still about 2.5 mile section that wasn't paved. There are roads you can weave around to get back onto it but you'd best have a map or ride with someone who's been on that section. Overall it's a great place to ride if you don't want to really deal with cars buzzing you. Just beware that there are a lot of newbs in the higher traffic areas and they can be a hazard. Mostly I find this to be on the Cobb side and near the trailheads. Further west are the points I like best. Typically between Dallas and Rockmart.

I'm out of town the next two weekends but shoot me a PM and I'll show you around if you want.


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

tconrady said:


> It's only asphalt on the Cobb County portion. Points west is a slightly rougher concrete surface. I've ridden all of it on the GA side and on the Chief Ladiga to Piedmont, AL. It's a good ride but parts can be pretty secluded. The last time I was out near Cedartown there was still about 2.5 mile section that wasn't paved. There are roads you can weave around to get back onto it but you'd best have a map or ride with someone who's been on that section. Overall it's a great place to ride if you don't want to really deal with cars buzzing you. Just beware that there are a lot of newbs in the higher traffic areas and they can be a hazard. Mostly I find this to be on the Cobb side and near the trailheads. Further west are the points I like best. Typically between Dallas and Rockmart.
> 
> I'm out of town the next two weekends but shoot me a PM and I'll show you around if you want.


Thanks for that tidbit about the asphalt/concrete. I thought it was asphalt all the way to the unpaved section near the AL/GA border.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I have ridden all of the Ladiga several time. The AL side is all asphalt.
I have only ridden down to Cedartown on the GA side and it was concete.
The GA side is wider and the shoulders are more groomed. You can tell that Coca-Cola dumped some cash into the trail. It is much nicer in appearance than the AL side.
But I like riding on the asphalt a little better.

BTW the AL side (Ladiga) is finished. The last leg to the state line is actually my favorite.
Nice rest area at the state line. NO water though. Big mistake. At that point you are not even close to anything.

I have ridden it by myself a couple of times. It is nice but sort of boring. The grades are all less than 2%. Sort of like riding at the beach with no ocean. It is nice not to have to deal with traffic but after riding it several times....

We have a group that goes over a couple of times a year to prepare for the MS150.
It is a blast. Being flat you can paceline and haul. 

To answer your question.
Yes, I believe it is worth driving an hour to ride it. (maybe only once)Take a few friends with you and you will have a much better time. That being said, I have to drive an hour to get there too, but my folks live about 10 miles from the beginning so at least I get to see them.

Be sure to carry plenty of water as tconrady said, some places are pretty remote.

http://www.silvercometga.com/index.shtml
I just looked at the photos of the Comet. It looks more senic than the Ladiga. I might have to ride it. Definatly worth an hour drive.


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

tconrady said:


> It's only asphalt on the Cobb County portion. Points west is a slightly rougher concrete surface. I've ridden all of it on the GA side and on the Chief Ladiga to Piedmont, AL. It's a good ride but parts can be pretty secluded. The last time I was out near Cedartown there was still about 2.5 mile section that wasn't paved. There are roads you can weave around to get back onto it but you'd best have a map or ride with someone who's been on that section. Overall it's a great place to ride if you don't want to really deal with cars buzzing you. Just beware that there are a lot of newbs in the higher traffic areas and they can be a hazard. Mostly I find this to be on the Cobb side and near the trailheads. Further west are the points I like best. Typically between Dallas and Rockmart.
> 
> I'm out of town the next two weekends but shoot me a PM and I'll show you around if you want.


Hey! Thanks for the invitation!

A couple of weeks would be good for me as I need to get in at least some miles after a four month layoff due to surgery rehab, etc. on my left arm.

In fact, I have a couple of seasoned riders from Peachtree City and Newnan who would most likely want to ride as well.

I will get back with you, this could be great fun now that my dear bride has given me a kitchen pass!:thumbsup:


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

dave_gt said:


> Hey! Thanks for the invitation!
> 
> A couple of weeks would be good for me as I need to get in at least some miles after a four month layoff due to surgery rehab, etc. on my left arm.
> 
> ...


Sounds good! 

If you want more of a social pace I probably could talk a few other RBR members to come out and ride. Faster than that would probably only be me and perhaps one or two others.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

pigpen said:


> Sort of like riding at the beach with no ocean.


Agreed! And good analogy.

I enjoy it for recovery rides, family rides, social rides, and for those rides that follow some sort of incident with a car on a previous ride. It can get boring if you do it too much, but it's long enough that you can always just go find some portion of it you haven't ridden before. My wife and kids like going out there too but let's face it that means no real challenge for me....unless I get out there a couple hours earlier.  

Also, I forgot to mention that Frankie's in Rockmart is good place to eat that caters to cyclists. It's only about a hundred yards or so off the trail near the park in town. :thumbsup:


----------



## Speedi Pig (Apr 18, 2004)

It would be too much of a haul for me to go out there so personally I do not frequent the trail though I have ridden on it.

I'll add one comment to the above just as a caveat for your safety. There have been some attacks on the trail...one homocide with an attempted rape a couple of years ago and more recent incidents with mugging crews who would stretch across the trail, knock lone cyclits off their bikes and take anything of value.

Granted that kind of thing can happen anywhere, but keep in mind that in some respects in choosing the Comet over the road you're swapping one risk (cars) for another (criminals). Common sense is too ride with at least one partner and carry pepper spray.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

The Comet is worth the hour drive to ride it occasionally. If you want scenic, start in Hiram or Dallas and go West. The first 5-6 miles of the trail can be really crowded.


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, it looks like a good idea to not count on riding the SCT today...Atlanta is expected to get snow of all things today!

I will try to set up something in the next couple of weeks. Maybe the weather will cooperate and I will be over my cold/flu as well!

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157116&stc=1&d=1235941040

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157117&stc=1&d=1235941055


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I might be up for a ride in a few weeks too.
Could bring a couple of more folks.

Where are you guys thinking about starting?
We would be coming from Birmingham. You guys are in GA correct?


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

pigpen said:


> I might be up for a ride in a few weeks too.
> Could bring a couple of more folks.
> 
> Where are you guys thinking about starting?
> We would be coming from Birmingham. You guys are in GA correct?



Hey,

Yes, I am from Newnan/Peachtree City area in Georgia as well as a friend who wants to ride the SCT. I have no idea where to start, end, or what, so we are open at the moment.


----------



## crj (Jul 31, 2006)

tconrady said:


> It's only asphalt on the Cobb County portion. Points west is a slightly rougher concrete surface. I've ridden all of it on the GA side and on the Chief Ladiga to Piedmont, AL. It's a good ride but parts can be pretty secluded. The last time I was out near Cedartown there was still about 2.5 mile section that wasn't paved.


We rode a couple of months ago starting at Coot's lake in Rockmart right off of Hwy 278 and it is now paved all the way to Alabama. The ala portion that we were on is only 6 feet wide and took a little getting use to with all the pine straw and and other stuff on the trail. North of Cedartown there is actually some decent hills to climb.

We rode to Piedmont, ate lunch and headed back, took some side roads on the way back for a different view. All in all a good ride at 90 miles.


----------



## jgsatl (Mar 16, 2009)

have taken the wife out a few times now. we live in acworth, so i believe the closest trailhead for us is the florence rd. trailhead. we went there both times on a friday morning. road west a few miles past rambo rd. trailhead...odo said about 27 miles round trip which was good for us as we're beginners.

nice scenery and a fun place to ride our comfort style mountain bikes. our second trip we were stopped a couple of times by officers on the lookout for an elderly gentleman with a beard down to his waist. we were guessing he was an escapee from the old folk's home there in paulding. 

wish i could get every friday off to go ride there!


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks to Tom Conrady, I now have experienced the Silver Comet Trail firsthand! Well, at least from East Cobb County at Floyd Rd. to Dallas.

All I can say about the trail is that it is much more than I expected! Very nice change from the training rides I do in my own behemoth subdivision! As a noob, I just wanted to ride and see what it was like so we took it at a conversational pace and got back at 12 noon. Great weather and not too crowded.

Thanks to Tom for putting up with me and showing the ropes! 

For those who have never tried the SC...I highly recommend it. I think I may try to ride the entire route from Smyrna to Anniston, Al by the fall...


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

dave_gt said:


> Thanks to Tom Conrady, I now have experienced the Silver Comet Trail firsthand! Well, at least from East Cobb County at Floyd Rd. to Dallas.
> 
> All I can say about the trail is that it is much more than I expected! Very nice change from the training rides I do in my own behemoth subdivision! As a noob, I just wanted to ride and see what it was like so we took it at a conversational pace and got back at 12 noon. Great weather and not too crowded.
> 
> ...


No need for thanks....I had a great time too! We'll have to ride it again sometime and perhaps hit a different portion of the trail so you can see more of it. I think a bunch of us are going to meet up July 4th to do a ride out there...we're trying to make it an annual thing since there seem to be no organized rides on July 4th. I'll post more details when I get caught up from being out of town/on vacation.


----------

